# Dover Calais Ferries



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

For the past 10 years or so I have always taken the tunnel to France - I like the speed, simplicity and flexibility.

We're planning a trip to Italy in June and the plan is that I drive down and meet the wife at Bergamo airport the theory being that, because she is working and I am currently not, I can afford to take a bit more time to get there and she won't "waste" a chunk of her precious holiday allowance travelling to and from Italy.

Yes, I know the journey is part if not all of the fun of travelling, but we want to spend a couple of weeks pootling around the Italian lakes and getting down there and back in 2 weeks means several long boring days travelling.

I'm not constrained by time, but want to do it as cheaply as possible. I'll be taking the "Russell Route" down through Belgium / Luxembourg / Switzerland / Gottard Tunnel, taking 3/4 nights down and back.

The reason for the post is that I am *completely* out of touch with ferry costs and flexibility.

I have found a return for £73.12 for a 7m motorhome with My Ferry Link using the code FEB25.

Is this a good price? It's certainly half what I would pay on the tunnel.

Eurotunnel is coming out at about £160. DFDS is £88 and LD Lines £92.

However, this is for what My Ferry Link call a 'My Basic' fare, which presumably means I have to get the particular ferry I have booked?

What happens if I arrive way too early (or late)? On the tunnel you generally just get put on the next available shuttle, and we rarely wait more than 20 mins.

If I were to pay and extra £10 each way with My Ferry Link, I can take their "My Choice" option - but does this mean I can just turn up and get on the next available ferry?

Sorry to ask what is probably a rather dumb question but, as I say, I'm totally out of touch with the way ferries operate.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Frankly Morph, I would pay the money and stick with the tunnel.

A lot depends on how busy the ferries are, and you can sometimes get on an earlier or later one, but they usually find a way to charge you (often) quite a lot more.

What really hisses us off on all the cheap Dover/Calais runs is the amount of "_undesirables_" from Eastern Europe (or wherever) who dash on a lie across three or four seats to sleep. Not a hope in hell of getting one of them to move so you can sit down, and I don't think any of the short crossings have the reclining seats anymore.

Not that we are fussy sods, and it's only for a couple of hours, but the tunnel is so much quicker, nicer, and accommodating - as you said, there is +/- 2 hours built-in flexibility, and no-charge amendments if you are a day early or late.

Just our opinion.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Since you are going through Belgium I would think also about DFDS Dover-Dunkirk not usually very crowded and if prepared to travel early or late quite cheap. They will put you on one ferry early (every 2 hour schedule).

Trip is a bit longer but you save time and diesel between Calais and Dunkirk.

I have used the route several times and have had a good quiet night's sleep in their large car park(outside reservations) at Dunkirk before an early ferry - no worry about getting there in time.

Geoff


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Myferry Link conditions are very clear, see below. We travel this route 4 to 6 times a year and have never found any problems with Eastern Europeans. An extra hour is a small price to pay for such a large saving. Have only had to pay extra once when traveling from Calais but had booked to travel from Dover, even then only £20.

We only book singles then book return crossing day before travel on the internet.

Cancellations, Refunds and Amendments: Cancellation of the reservation may be made by telephone free of charge within 24 hours of booking. 

An amendment is defined as any change made by you to time or date of travel, type of vehicle, made to each single journey. 

If you choose a time or date for which the crossing price is less than the original fare, you will receive a credit for future travel equivalent to the difference between what you have paid and the new applicable fare, less any modification fee. 
If you choose a time or date for which the crossing price is more than the original fare, you must pay the difference plus any applicable modification fee. 

Your booking is valid only on the sailing you have reserved. If you do not travel on this sailing, amendment conditions will apply. However, if you travel on one sailing either side of the booked time, no supplement will apply, but you will be charged a modification fee unless you have booked a MyChoice fare, defined below. 

MyBasic Fare: You will be charged a £20.00 / 22.40 ¿ modification fee (£10 / 11.20 ¿ on Day/24 hour fares) each time you amend the date or time of a journey on your booking. In addition to the modification fee, you will be charged the difference between the price of your originally booked sailing and the price of the newly selected sailing at the time you make the amendment. 
If you cancel the booking, no refund is applicable. 

MyChoice Fare: Amendments may be made without a modification fee. You will simply be charged the difference between the price of your originally booked sailing and the price of the newly selected sailing at the time you make the amendment. 
If you cancel the booking more than 24 hours prior to departure you will not be charged a cancellation fee. However, no refunds are applicable when cancelled within 24 hours of departure. 

In both cases, amendments to your sailing must be made prior to the originally booked time and date of travel of the sailing concerned by the amendment, otherwise the entire booking is invalid and a 100% cancellation fee will apply.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Selstrom

That sounds better than DFDS. Never had a problem with Norfolkline, but the new lot are nothing like as amenable.

We got badly caught out one time (_beware Morph and others_) when we had to come home a day early. They stung us for a *lot *more than the price we had already paid because the original booking had been made from an offer in November when the fares were at their lowest. By early July they were very much higher, so they made us pay the substantial difference, plus the amendment fee.

It more than doubled the whole cost of the return trip.

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We cannot use the tunnel as the Discovery is LPG fuelled, but Stena have a system called Flexi-Fare which allows you to modify your booking right up to the departure day, and cancellations get a refund on a sliding scale from 100% to zero on the day of departure.

It costs £10 each way extra per booking, so £20 for a return trip, but we've used it a few times and it is worth the extra for the added flexibility.

Do the Channel ferry operators not have something similar?

Peter


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks all.

@Zebedee - I totally agree the tunnel is better and, IMHO, well worth the extra money.

Having said that, I'm still inclined to take the ferry as, to a certain extent, this is an exercise in seeing how cheaply I can get to/from Italy - wildcamping, avoiding tolls etc, giving me more money to spend during the 'real' holiday with wife in Italy.

@nicholsong - thanks, DFDS Dover Dunkirk is certainly an option.

@selstrom - thanks for posting that. As we only live 45 minutes from Dover I shouldn't have a problem getting there for my allotted departure, but it sounds like it'll be worth the extra 10 Quid on the return crossing for the extra flexibility as it is more difficult to predict arrival time at Calais following a 4-6hr drive.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

as much as I prefer the Tunnel, the high price usually makes it prohibitive so I stick to the ferries - shopping around with dates and crossing times, I can usually get a return for less than £100, whereas the Tunnel is usually coming in around £160+

as for flexibility of crossing, yes, you are usually constrained by the terms of the fare but I have found that if you turn up early for your ferry and they have space available on an earlier one, they're happy to stick you on that at no extra charge (they could charge £10 on most low fare tickets). we got put onto an earlier ferry from Calais earlier this month t no cost. I guess it all depends on availability and how busy they are.

I once turned up for a P&O crossing 24hrs early - I must have had a brainstorm! - and after a laugh with the ticket booth, they let us on the next ferry at no extra charge. but it was quiet at the time.



> What really hisses us off on all the cheap Dover/Calais runs is the amount of "undesirables" from Eastern Europe (or wherever) who dash on a lie across three or four seats to sleep. Not a hope in hell of getting one of them to move so you can sit down, and I don't think any of the short crossings have the reclining seats anymore.


I would take issue there with you blaming the Eastern Europeans for taking up seats - in my experience, the Brits can be just as bad especially if they've been on a boozy coach trip somewhere. and why are all Eastern Europeans tarred as "undesirables"?? this country would be stuffed if it wasn't for a lot of them working in low paid roles that the Brits are reluctant to take and would prefer benefits instead. when are the xenophobes of this country going to wake up to reality??


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's not xenophobic fatbudda.

Simple observation of the ethnic origin of the vast majority of seat grabbers, plus being thoroughly hissed off at having to sit on a hard upright chair because of their aggressive selfishness.

Plus confirmation of their origin from the Purser on one boat, who was equally fed up that he couldn't do or say anything to them for fear of being reported for racism.

Are you happy to travel under those conditions? It was very noticeable the last time we travelled with DFDS that a burly officer was stationed at the entrance to the restaurant, asking if those entering were intending to have a meal. This (he said) was because on many previous trips so many of the seats had the "undesirables" sprawled along them that passengers wanting a meal could not find anywhere to sit.

Take issue at my choice of description if you will, but that sort of behaviour can only be described as undesirable, and the perpetrators in this event were clearly identified by the ship's officers as Eastern European.

While we are taking issue, please fall out with me a little more accurately! :wink:

I never said, or hinted that all Eastern Europeans are undesirable. I referred to a small, select group who we frequently encountered on DFDS boats (in both directions) whose selfishness may or may not have been typical of their race.

And how is this relevant to a whinge about aggressive seat hogging . . . _"this country would be stuffed if it wasn't for a lot of them working in low paid roles that the Brits are reluctant to take and would prefer benefits instead."_ . . . not that I don't agree with you entirely. My own nephew is one of them - idle swine is 34 and has hardly done a day's work in his life, and has no intention of doing so.

Just clarifying!

Dave

P.S. I am laid up after an operation yesterday, and already bored out of my skull . . . as if you hadn't cottoned on!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Get yourself a Tesco credit card, use it for everything and go by tunnel for free.

You don't get cheaper or more convenient than that. :wink:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

>>Get yourself a Tesco credit card, use it for everything and go by tunnel for free. 

We do indeed collect Clubcard points and will be using them later in the year to pay for a tunnel crossing. We never normally collect enough points for more than one crossing per year.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee wrote


> What really hisses us off on all the cheap Dover/Calais runs is the amount of "_undesirables_" from Eastern Europe (or wherever) who dash on a lie across three or four seats to sleep.


Ahem, talking of seating :roll: we came back recently on one of P&O's 'Spirit Of' ferries, the ship was nearly empty and we blagged one of their 'leather snuggle sofas' in the front lounge, boy are they comfy, we top and tailed one and snoozed away the whole crossing.

The tunnel is still our preferred choice with Tesco vouchers though.










Pete


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Another vote for Dover - Dunkirk. Its quieter, very convenient for Belgium and in my experience they will allow you to travel on an earlier ferry (only the one previous though) without extra charge, although this may be down to whoever is on the booth.

Try DFDS' own website for prices and booking, I have found it better than some of the Ferry Trawler sites. It will certainly show you the prices for individual crossings as you search so you can make your decision instantly.

You don't mention overnighting before crossing but I can recommend the Canterbury Aire if you have not already tried it. Its an easy 30 minute trundle from there straight down the A2 into the docks. You cannot access this facility on a Sunday (but you can leave on a Sunday or anytime you wish).

JohnW


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm only just outside Maidstone, so can reach the ferry in less than an hour - I can do the overnighting at home, in bed  

We do, however, use the Canterbury Aire several times a year just for a trip out - meal in Canterbury and a night in the van.

In fact we may do so again this coming weekend provided the weather isn't too terrible.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds a good price to me. I agree though that Dover to Dunkirk would be better.

You have to take the ferry so you can stand on the back and say goodbye to Blighty while smoking a *** and thinking about your adventure in Europe and all thats about to unfold. Its a big part of the mystical adventure to me and an emotional moment. I sometimes find it hard not to flick the finger as I leave the UK as I am that pleased to be off. 

This thing about Tesco Points and the tunnel though. I may have this wrong but surely it doesnt make it free. I appreciate they give you 2 or 3 times the voucher value but how does that make it free? They have a value which you could spend on goods which you can then use and have either spent a small fortune in Tesco or purchased a lot of stuff on their credit card. By handing over your gained vouchers for a tunnel ride you are forfitting their value for a trip so not free.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> We never normally collect enough points for more than one crossing per year.


You're not spending enough then. :lol: :lol: :lol:

They do say "you can't take it with you" so may as well spend it on good living. :wink:

We obviously live too well as we can manage three crossings a year on Tesco points. 8O


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a frequent user of Dover - Dunkirk, it's the cheapest means I have found to cross the channel. Yes the tunnel is quicker, but at least double cost, but as I am only on the ferry for 90 minutes I reason that the £70 saving is worthwhile.

Personal choice at the end of the day.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I am a frequent user of Dover - Dunkirk, it's the cheapest means I have found to cross the channel. Yes the tunnel is quicker, but at least double cost, but as I am only on the ferry for 90 minutes I reason that the £70 saving is worthwhile.
> 
> Personal choice at the end of the day.


DFDS have always been more expensive than P&O or myferry link in my experience.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We're obviously spending too much in store and CC, enough for 3 trips per annum, built up spares for a smart phone for madam, double points used for holiday clothes. :wink: 

tony


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

[quote="barryd"
You have to take the ferry so you can stand on the back and say goodbye to Blighty while smoking a *** and thinking about your adventure in Europe and all thats about to unfold. Its a big part of the mystical adventure to me and an emotional moment. I sometimes find it hard not to flick the finger as I leave the UK as I am that pleased to be off.  ]

Made me laugh Barry, I do the same lol.

I've just booked with My Ferry for August. 8m 5t tag m/h, 2 adults 2 children for £97 return. I'm happy with that.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> ............
> 
> This thing about Tesco Points and the tunnel though. I may have this wrong but surely it doesnt make it free. I appreciate they give you 2 or 3 times the voucher value but how does that make it free? They have a value which you could spend on goods which you can then use and have either spent a small fortune in Tesco or purchased a lot of stuff on their credit card. By handing over your gained vouchers for a tunnel ride you are forfitting their value for a trip so not free.


I like it - the myth of a free tunnel crossing exposed :lol:

Anyway - why on earth would anyone want to give that convicted criminal Porter anything more than 2 fingers?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

" convicted criminal "

When was she convicted, how long did she serve ?

tony


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

We live about 45 minutes from the tunnel. We use a mixture of the Tunnel and the Ferries. I like the Tunnel by choice because of its quick and easy use with its flexible arrival. Yes it is expensive compared to the ferries. We also use the Portsmouth - St Malo once or twice a year. We do not always go in the motorhome but take the car. 

After a really bad crossing from Dover to Calais three years ago we now use the tunnel exclusively from November to April, managing a motorhome and a car crossing with the Tesco vouchers. We also look for the offers that crop up. Really missed the DFDS offer at the show the year before last. 

When we use the ferries during the summer periods we travel in the early hours to get the cheapest rates using the motorhome. Its cheaper for us to get into France by ferry than it is to drive a 300 mile round trip in the UK. 

As for Choice we like the Portsmouth - St Malo the least as its so expensive. The Tunnel is the easiest. We take our Labrador on all but the St Malo crossings. He is not bothered if we leave him alone or not  We usually hear him jump on the bed as we close the door! 

The real gripe is the cost of taking a pet WHY! they charge on the outward journey when they do not even check. Sorry maybe that's another thread.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nobody else has whined about the seat hoggers.

Does that mean we were just unlucky, or that it no longer happens? I'd be interested to know since the ferries are obviously a more attractive option financially, and the waiting/overnighting area at Dunkerque couldn't be much more convenient.

Believe me, I was not exaggerating in my earlier posts!!

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Even if I had to pay with 'real money' I would still use the chunnel 

The ease of use, convenience, etc far outweigh the financial aspect.  

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Tony

As I said in my previous post, its all down to personal choice.

The tunnel IS quicker and easier, however once I am in the driving seat about to leave home I am on holiday so I am not bothered about saving an hour or two. 

The time saving of about an hour between tunnel and ferry doesn't really influence me. 

The extra cost of about £100 between tunnel and ferry DOES bother me as, in my view, its an unnecessary, and totally avoidable expense.

I choose to spend that £100 saving on a few meals out, or a campsite upgrade (or more wine of course :wink 

I am happy with my choices and I am sure you are happy with yours, I do save Tesco vouchers (use Tesco CC for everything!) and when I have enough I use the tunnel, simply because its a free crossing (yes I know the argument about its not REALLY free but you all know what I mean) so I can save myself the cost of a (cheaper than the tunnel) ferry crossing, even MORE wine can then be purchased :wink: :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> Nobody else has whined about the seat hoggers.


Just........

1. Never been on a ferry so stuffed that we couldn't get a seat.

2. Have done it once or twice myself when totally exhausted.

3. If the wifi (some DFDS boats) is working usually sit at a table and catch up with emails.

4. Don't find the bench seats much more comfortable than the chairs.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Chunnel every time as far as I am concerned. Flexible and can chill out in my van rather than mixing with the hoards of whatever nationality.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I have one serious problems with Tesco vouchers

Tesco

I never shop with them (unless I have no choice and in some towns you don't), think they have been the main cause of the death of many a high street that needs shoppers, and just hate the company

I'd rather pay my hard earned cash for my crossing than have to darken a Tesco doorstep to get it "free".


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> > Nobody else has whined about the seat hoggers.
> 
> 
> Just........
> ...


PS

5. It's only an hour or so on the Dover routes so hardly worth sitting down really after you've been to the shop to have a laugh at the prices (especially Toblerone and the other sweets  ) and wandered around to find the least noisy area. However on longer routes I might agree with you - Irish Sea ferries especially.

When it comes to "undesireables" our 3 experiences of 3 different routes indicate they take some beating.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

My holiday always start when I get in the lines for the ferry - I don't enjoy the 180 mile journey down. As soon as we get onto the dock we have bite to eat and a drink (depending on time to departure) in the van. We always go up on deck to see Dover disappear, wander around the ship, go to lounge seating (never had any problem in getting a seat) to watch the French coast get closer, look at the shore line as the ferry sails parallel to the beach (if warm we go back out on deck) and hey presto, the crossing is over! I find the ferry crossing a nice rest break, ready for the journey ahead. The cost saving then pays for some more wine to bring back.

DavidL


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I used to go on the ferry for a night out. No Im not kidding. Years ago I would sometimes be working down that way so would book into a hotel in Dover and wander down to the ferry after work and go to France for a night out and come straight back again.

Used to cost about a fiver as a foot passenger and it was when **** were still much cheaper so I would stock up, maybe bring a Gonk or one of those Kung Fu Hamsters back for Mrs D then just get Pished in the bar with whoever was doing the same thing! 

Cant do that on the Tunnel eh?

I think the Ferry is safer as well. If it sinks I am a good swimmer and reckon I would do a good job of throwing the women and children behind me when fighting to get to the life boats. IF the tunnel caves in your pretty much goosed.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

And Barry you might be able to sell your story to a newspaper as to how you survived in icy waters, thus covering the cost of the ferry!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

....... and if the tunnel is so safe and watertight, why are the train engines fitted with windscreen wipers?


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I haven't used the tunnel with my MH yet, but uses it as a biker. I hated it. Vowed never to go back, until the tesco clubcard deals popped up. 

Why DFDS won't allow motorhomes on their Dover routes is beyond me on the deal. 

I prefer the sailing, it starts my holiday, have a drink a bit of food, watch the works sail by and wonder where everyone else is going. 

The tube is just like a traffic jam! 

DFDS are norfolkline, they've just amended their livery. They were always part of the DFDS family. 

I've never been charged extra for an early return on P&O, but haven't usually arrived earlier than 1sailing prior to my booking. 
The old sea France charged me on both previous sailings, so we stopped using them. 

The P&O boats have a much improved catering effort now, although not upto Brittany Ferries efforts. 

When I worked for a ferry company, it was always much easier to amend direct bookings. 

I'm hoping that when I start using my MH to France this year, if I'm asked for more money, I'll just reverse up and have a cup of tea , read a book and chill out. 

Most ferry companies would prefer to push as much on each crossing as possible, moving people up from wait lists etc.


----------

